# Paint chips behind rear doors



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

I just did some searching on the forums and realized this is a common occurance. I emailed chevy and will call my dealer monday. Will post what happens


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah this is very common for all of us
Some people had their doors pushed out a little, which helps some but I don't think it fully resolves it


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong, but yours is not an RS is it? I'm using this to justify adding the RS option when we order a Cruze. Hee Hee.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Yes, this is a common problem on the Cruze, and how bad it is seems to vary from car to car depending on the alignment of the back door. It was pretty bad on my '11 Eco, and I ended up getting 3M protective film applied to that area right after getting my first stone chip.

Quite a few cars have vulnerable spots that get hit by debris from the front wheels. Often in the same general area as on the Cruze. In many cars such as my Mazda 3, a piece of protective film is applied at the factory. GM should be doing the same thing. This is one of those details they should be sweating in order to win over the Toyota, Honda etc. owners.


----------



## cruze365 (Nov 14, 2011)

Update. Dealer re-aligned doors and put 3M film on. They took the film up the rear wheel opening and it makes an abrupt line across but you can't see it from 3 feet away. Otherwise.....I'm happy.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze365 said:


> Update. Dealer re-aligned doors and put 3M film on. They took the film up the rear wheel opening and it makes an abrupt line across but you can't see it from 3 feet away. Otherwise.....I'm happy.


cruze365,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to find a fix that you are happy with. If you have any additional questions please feel free to message me. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

Is this fix from the dealer under warranty and do all dealers know about it


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

silverfox said:


> Is this fix from the dealer under warranty and do all dealers know about it


I'm also curious. Also, is this something that can be done as a preventative measure, or does it have to go wrong before the dealer will get the 3M protective film?


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i have the same problem on my 2012 chevy 1LT cruze.. its on both sides near the back tire. Where the door closes. does the warranty cover this Stacy? zoom in on the paint near the bottom on the fender side where the door closes


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

I have the same problem, put the factory splash guards on but they won't help.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Same problem here too. I've only had the car about a month and a half with just over 5100 miles.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Update. I've got an appointment on wednesday with Chevy to take care of this under warranty. They are giving me a loaner car as it's going to the body shop for a couple days. Yes, the drivers side has practically all the paint chipped off along the edge. It's that bad.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i called up dealer and i have a appt. with them in the morning!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

grego34 said:


> View attachment 3692
> View attachment 3693
> i have the same problem on my 2012 chevy 1LT cruze.. its on both sides near the back tire. Where the door closes. does the warranty cover this Stacy? zoom in on the paint near the bottom on the fender side where the door closes


grego34,
You will have to visit your dealership and let them look at this to determine if it will covered under your warranty. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any further questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i saw them today and was told that they get back with me soon. he had to make a phone call on it.. i have only 5250 for miles!!


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

they got back with me and said that there wasn't no issue bulletins or recalls on it BUT they are going to take it for a couple of days and paint it and add strips on the door area.. They are also giving me a loaner for that time also.. I am going to have mud guards installed on it and i have to pay for that.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

grego34 said:


> they got back with me and said that there wasn't no issue bulletins or recalls on it BUT they are going to take it for a couple of days and paint it and add strips on the door area.. They are also giving me a loaner for that time also.. I am going to have mud guards installed on it and i have to pay for that.


Make sure they aligned the doors so that they are flush with the lead edge of the fender. 

I was told the same thing... no bulletins on the issue. I mentioned putting 3M protector in that area to the body shop. They didn't seem to want to do that as there is no part number for such a part on the Cruze even though the HHR and Equinox have a protector applied from the factory in that area.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i told them about your car and other cars here and the results that people had here to deaf ears.. they seem UNinterested to link to this site here and wasn't really concerned on other peoples issues that were like mine.. 
i easliy could have gave them the website. 
i did tell them about the aligning the doors. He didn't mention it to me when we talked about my cars appointment and the measures taken to fix it.. I will ask about it again when i go in on the 5th.. I will give it a good once over also before and after its done.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

how does your car look now?? better i hope.. can i see what those strips look like?? are they clear?? how long will they last?? i am looking into mud guards or molding added..


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I got my Cruze back today. They repainted the areas behind the rear doors, but forgot (?) to do another spot on the bottom front corner of the right side passenger door that also was missing paint. I guess I'll live with it for now, as I'm thinking I'll be back for the same problem. They didn't put any 3M on car. I'm not sure if, or how well, they aligned the doors with the fenders as it was crappy outside (snow and rain mix). I'll look another day when the weather improves.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

got my car back yesterday( 6th) and i could see and feel some of the chipped area and the guy in charge said: nothing we can do about the chipped area and the other white specks were BUBBLES from the film they put over the door!! I wasn't too happy on the results and his excuses.. The excuse on the paint chips was: fine gravel from country roads gets kicked up from the tires and causes this?? i told him that i am from this area and never seen anything like this and i don't live on or drive on gravel roads from my home.. none of my other cars ever had this problem.. i bought a bottle of touch up paint a few months ago before i saw this problem and i know i could have done a better job.. I still would like GM or my dealer do something about this but i am sure i won't get any help.. 

Stacy, can you help me?? do you want the name of the body shop MGR? Bill walsh dealership, Ottawa ill, . i have had my car for only 6 months and i have the extra protection package and i feel like thats been a waste and i have not been treated fair.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll have to check this out on my car now. Sounds like a potential rust spot in the future.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I still say the best prevention for this problem is the RS package. I believe the side skirts alter the air flow and keep the debris from touching the area that is getting chipped. I have yet to see a post from someone that has had this happen to an RS equipped Cruze. Yeah, that's a pricey fix, and one not available for an ECO, but I'd say it's worth it along with the rest of the package features.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a Eco with door edge guards and mud flaps and do not have any chips whatsoever in that area. Do any of you with these chips have door moldings? I'm thinking they help prevent chipping in that problem area.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a 2LT and just checked, and do not have any chips.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

my fiancee has the 2012 RS 1LT and was worried that she might get rock chips like mine until i told her that no one with the RS package has had any problems.. i don't have the RS, mine is the basic.. 

getting mud guards installed soon.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

grego34 said:


> got my car back yesterday( 6th) and i could see and feel some of the chipped area and the guy in charge said: nothing we can do about the chipped area and the other white specks were BUBBLES from the film they put over the door!! I wasn't too happy on the results and his excuses.. The excuse on the paint chips was: fine gravel from country roads gets kicked up from the tires and causes this?? i told him that i am from this area and never seen anything like this and i don't live on or drive on gravel roads from my home.. none of my other cars ever had this problem.. i bought a bottle of touch up paint a few months ago before i saw this problem and i know i could have done a better job.. I still would like GM or my dealer do something about this but i am sure i won't get any help..
> 
> Stacy, can you help me?? do you want the name of the body shop MGR? Bill walsh dealership, Ottawa ill, . i have had my car for only 6 months and i have the extra protection package and i feel like thats been a waste and i have not been treated fair.



grego34,
I understand your frustrations with this issue. I will send you a PM to gather further information.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mud guards seem to resolve this issue? Awesome. I'll have to get some pictures of mine.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

my mud guards will be installed on monday morning... i still wish they would have done a better paint job... how hard is it to cover up rock chips?? i do have touch up paint but i would have guessed that the company should take care of this. the paint i use is mainly for the front of the car.. everyone has that problem.. it can't be helped..


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mud guards are on now for the price of $149.80 I hope that takes care of the rock chipping but i am still not happy on the results of the dealerships work.. when the sun comes out i will take pics and post on here the work that they did...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

grego34 said:


> Mud guards are on now for the price of $149.80 I hope that takes care of the rock chipping but i am still not happy on the results of the dealerships work.. when the sun comes out i will take pics and post on here the work that they did...


Wow, that's expensive. I installed mine for ~$25 in under an hour and didn't even need to lift the car off the ground!

The GM mud guards are nearly useless. They aren't big enough to prevent much of anything from hitting your doors and they're so incredibly overpriced that it makes me sick. The people I've spoken to who have them say they still get mud on their doors. 

Here's what I put on my car. These made a world of difference and look like they'd be stock. 















09-11 Set Of 4 Mud Flaps Splash Guard Fit For Chevrolet Cruze | eBay

They're a flexible rubbery-plastic and fit very nicely.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

the body Mgr at the dealership told me that these will take care of the problem... my car i had before this one was a 2003 cavalier and i sold it at 95,000.. bought it brand new from a different dealership that even fixed a few things for me after warranty expired.. I trusted them!! I should have looked into buying from them again but i wanted something closer since i had moved.

i never had any issues with the paint chipping on that car like i am with the Cruze..


----------



## albow77 (Feb 18, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Wow, that's expensive. I installed mine for ~$25 in under an hour and didn't even need to lift the car off the ground!
> 
> The GM mud guards are nearly useless. They aren't big enough to prevent much of anything from hitting your doors and they're so incredibly overpriced that it makes me sick. The people I've spoken to who have them say they still get mud on their doors.
> 
> ...



I think the factory mud flaps don't fit on the ECO front or backs. Were you able to install all 4 of these after market flaps on the eco with no problems???


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

I am having the same issue guys. More or less got the runaround from my dealership. Calling GM in a few minutes.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Here's what I put on my car. These made a world of difference and look like they'd be stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So good quality? Don't like the idea of being stuff from China but also don't want a bunch of rock chips. I already have one half way up the rear passenger door.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

issue not solved yet BUT i am supposed to get 2 yrs of free tire rotation & oil change from my dealer.

GM opened a case file for me and they got with me on this.. A sevice MGR was supposed to get with me from the dealership and he wanted to make things right for me but he is on vacation now. 

I will keep this updated until the issue is fixed. I really don't like the film on my car. Makes it look like a clear band aid has been put on both doors. does everyone else notice alot of splash film on the sides of there car? Funny i never noticed it when i had my 2003 cavalier and it didn't have mud guards or mud flaps and i had that car from 2003 to 2011..


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

I have 2,100 miles on my Cruze and this is what it looks like behind the drivers side rear door. I am extremely dissatisfied with the "resolution" that my dealership offered (buy mud flaps). The rear doors are clearly 1/8" or more inside of the rear body panels. 

I opened a case with GM. Hopefully they will resolve the issue by repainting the damaged section on both sides and applying a 3M vinyl protectant as they kindly did for others with the same issue.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

this really sucks for new cruze owners! i hope everyones issues get taken care of.. Funny thing i keep hearing is--> *We have no issue bulletins on your problem*.. 

This is a GM site and with all of these issues on the site, you would think they would make it a service bulletin.. i don't think we are making these up and its not just a random issue. looks like most NON RS cruze's have this problem


----------



## jobock (Apr 8, 2012)

I have the same problem with my 2011 Cruze that I purchased in Nov 2011, my hubby just washed it an noticed the problem, so I googled it and wow this is a major problem. I will call my dearler tomorrow for sure. They need to fix this problem asap


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I brought my 2011 in the local dealer, i have a feeling that they wont do crap for me. The service writer just picked my car apart, it was a fleet vehicle and it does have a few paint chips on the front end and hood, he was like you must live on a dirt road, i said nope. He looked at the rear door edges and said it looks just like the rest of the car, chips everywhere, I said the leading edge is all chipped up from the door not being flush with the body panel. he just blew me off. I asked him if he could call gm rep and ask them and see what they can do for me. I don't have my hopes up, I'm not impressed with this dealer. I brought my 2012 in for a poor radio reception and they said is was from my extra 12v cig lighter adaptor being plugged in. Really, i just installed it Sunday afternoon.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

silverram323 said:


> I brought my 2011 in the local dealer, i have a feeling that they wont do crap for me. The service writer just picked my car apart, it was a fleet vehicle and it does have a few paint chips on the front end and hood, he was like you must live on a dirt road, i said nope. He looked at the rear door edges and said it looks just like the rest of the car, chips everywhere, I said the leading edge is all chipped up from the door not being flush with the body panel. he just blew me off. I asked him if he could call gm rep and ask them and see what they can do for me. I don't have my hopes up, I'm not impressed with this dealer. I brought my 2012 in for a poor radio reception and they said is was from my extra 12v cig lighter adaptor being plugged in. Really, i just installed it Sunday afternoon.


My dealer is giving me the same run around, man. Sure wish they would step up like some other dealers did for others in this forum. Good luck.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jobock said:


> I have the same problem with my 2011 Cruze that I purchased in Nov 2011, my hubby just washed it an noticed the problem, so I googled it and wow this is a major problem. I will call my dearler tomorrow for sure. They need to fix this problem asap




jobock,
I understand that this issue can be frustrating. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## scorc25 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have this same issue. I brought it to my dealer, and they blamed it on "road abbrasion" and told me "that is what happens when you drive on a highway". Then the salesman continued on with a horror story of how a company vehicle was driven from another location 300km away, and they had to replace the entire side panel due to rock chips and the rust issue that came right after. Jeeze, like that made me feel good. I brought it up with GM Customer Care. After talking with the rep there, she said she would look into it. After not hearing back from her for a week, I made several calls to her direct line, and left messages every time. Not a response. With the care being less than a year old, and virtually no paint left directly in front of the rear wheel, I don't even want to imagine how rusted out the side of my red Cruze will be after 2 years of use. If this is the run around I get from GM, I feel extremely discouraged to ever purchase a GM vehicle again due to bad design and bad service. My new-ish car doesn't look nice, and it does not look good for GM, in terms of car quality, and customer service quality.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

scorc25 said:


> I have this same issue. I brought it to my dealer, and they blamed it on "road abbrasion" and told me "that is what happens when you drive on a highway". Then the salesman continued on with a horror story of how a company vehicle was driven from another location 300km away, and they had to replace the entire side panel due to rock chips and the rust issue that came right after. Jeeze, like that made me feel good. I brought it up with GM Customer Care. After talking with the rep there, she said she would look into it. After not hearing back from her for a week, I made several calls to her direct line, and left messages every time. Not a response. With the care being less than a year old, and virtually no paint left directly in front of the rear wheel, I don't even want to imagine how rusted out the side of my red Cruze will be after 2 years of use. If this is the run around I get from GM, I feel extremely discouraged to ever purchase a GM vehicle again due to bad design and bad service. My new-ish car doesn't look nice, and it does not look good for GM, in terms of car quality, and customer service quality.



How about posting a pic, your sounds bad...


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

scorc25 said:


> I have this same issue. I brought it to my dealer, and they blamed it on "road abbrasion" and told me "that is what happens when you drive on a highway". Then the salesman continued on with a horror story of how a company vehicle was driven from another location 300km away, and they had to replace the entire side panel due to rock chips and the rust issue that came right after. Jeeze, like that made me feel good. I brought it up with GM Customer Care. After talking with the rep there, she said she would look into it. After not hearing back from her for a week, I made several calls to her direct line, and left messages every time. Not a response. With the care being less than a year old, and virtually no paint left directly in front of the rear wheel, I don't even want to imagine how rusted out the side of my red Cruze will be after 2 years of use. If this is the run around I get from GM, I feel extremely discouraged to ever purchase a GM vehicle again due to bad design and bad service. My new-ish car doesn't look nice, and it does not look good for GM, in terms of car quality, and customer service quality.


GM is quite obviously completely ignoring this issue. While some are being taken care of by thier dealers, customers like you an I are being completely pushed to the curb. I understand your frustrations. Like you, I probably won't buy a GM again. I however base that on the lack caring by customer service and an almost complete failure to stand behind thier product. Hope you end up with better luck than I did.


----------



## scorc25 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, thats really bad


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

wow that is bad..... i thought i had a few but its more of like scratches and discolouration ... few chips


----------



## scorc25 (Apr 22, 2012)

It really does look bad. Especially when the rest of the car has a nice shine to it, and then you look at the dulled, chipped up fender. Nasty. The previously mentioned dealer also ignored the fact that the doors do NOT look aligned and flush with the fender, nor offered any advice or assistance on the matter, even after I mentioned it. I'm really lost as to what to do. What have you other owners done to get GMs attention?


----------



## dearjeff (May 10, 2012)

I had exact same issue within 3 months of purchase. Dealer repainted area and adjusted rear doors out so not so vulnerable. More importantly, the main cause is stones coming off the front tires because the front tires extend out beyond the front fender by about an inch and the factory flaps behind the front tires are way too small (not low enough or wide enough. I had the dealer install larger after market front flaps. Have been driving for over a year now and there is no more chipping at all.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

There is now a bulletin that addresses this issue, PI 0726.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> There is now a bulletin that addresses this issue, PI 0726.


Got any details about what the bulletin says?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> There is now a bulletin that addresses this issue, PI 0726.


I searched around and i cannot find any info on this. Please help us out on what it says.


----------



## scorc25 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes. Please tell us what it says. I just washed my car again and was regretfully reminded of how bad it looks.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I PMed Stacy on 5/11/12 and i haven't heard back, I just send her another PM, hopefully she will respond.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am sorry but I do not have access to specific information on any TSB. I am very sorry for this inconvenience to you. I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and speak to them about this. They will be able to get the specific information that you are all looking for. I would be happy to set up appointments for anyone. If you would like me to do so please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN, dealership and the days and times that you are available. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Wow, that's expensive. I installed mine for ~$25 in under an hour and didn't even need to lift the car off the ground!
> 
> The GM mud guards are nearly useless. They aren't big enough to prevent much of anything from hitting your doors and they're so incredibly overpriced that it makes me sick. The people I've spoken to who have them say they still get mud on their doors.
> 
> ...


Xtreme... how do those attach? It looks like they screw on. Are there pre-existing holes for the installation? I hate the idea of taking a drill to my new car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> Xtreme... how do those attach? It looks like they screw on. Are there pre-existing holes for the installation? I hate the idea of taking a drill to my new car.


There are pre-existing holes, but you'll need screws to hold them on well.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Any idea if there are plastic push rivets that would fit and be secure enough? Seems like they would run a lower risk of damage to the paint. I imagine using screws would damage the paint around the holes and allow possible rusting. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

scorc25 said:


> Yes. Please tell us what it says. I just washed my car again and was regretfully reminded of how bad it looks.


Sorry, I haven't checked back. I believe it says to repaint the area and apply 3M clear protectant film. I'll see if I can get the info again and report back.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

I was wrong, it says to paint the affected areas and lists L and R protector film #'s 22907771 and 22907772.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Some customers may comment that the paint is chipping off of the lower leading edge of the quarter panel behind the rear doors. This condition is most prevalent when the vehicle is operated on dirt or gravel roads.

This condition may be caused by stones and road debris impacting the leading edge of the door opening , causing the finish to chip.

Recommendation/Instructions


Use the following steps to repair the paint and install a clear protective film (Protector) that will prevent future stone damage.

1. Repair the chipped paint. This will require refinishing the affected area of the lower 1/4 panel behind the rear door edge. Refer to Basecoat/Clearcoat Paint Systems in SI. Allow the finish to fully cure before proceeding with the stone protector installation.

2. Using scissors, trim the white backing paper as close to the blue liner as shown.

3. Clean the installation area with isopropyl alcohol. Dry with a lint free cloth.

Note: The stone protectors and the vehicle surface temperatures should be 13-32°C (55-90°F) for best results.

Note: The notches in the ends of the carrier (liner) align with the edge of the door opening on the bodyside.

4. Using the above photo for reference, position the protector without removing the white backing paper. Position the top of the blue liner 245 mm above the crease in the rocker panel (A).

5. Mark the location using masking tape, at the top and rear edges of the blue liner, as shown above.

Note: Use care to not touch the adhesive back of the protective film. If touched, the fingerprint may show through the clear film.

6. Remove the white backing paper and apply the protector. Begin with the outer surface and roll the protector into the door jamb area using care to prevent wrinkles, fingerprints and air bubbles.

7. Firmly press down the entire protector to ensure adhesion.

8. Repeat the above steps on the opposite side of the vehicle.

Important: Avoid automatic car washes for at least 24 hours after the adhesive protectors are installed.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Those are the repair steps GM has in the TSB. The TSB number is correct from earlier. PI0726. GMSI dosument number 2838566.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Interesting. I wonder if GM will do this for my car for free even if the chips haven't yet started.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Interesting. I wonder if GM will do this for my car for free even if the chips haven't yet started.


Logic would dictate that it's cheaper to apply the film than to paint the panels and apply the film. I doubt they'd do it.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thats awesome, i printed it out and i will stop at the dealer in the morning.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i got my car back 2 weeks ago(2nd time taken in) and the paint Mgr told me that they can't align the doors because it will cause more air noise and they can't keep repainting my paint chip area because there is no service bulletin on it..

They did a good job this time though and it looks like they actually smoothed down the paint area and repainted the door. They took the film off that they had put on earlier saying it was a problem with the paint..He told me that the white spots under the film was bubbles but i knew it was the chips and they didn't paint it good at first.. I still have 2 yrs of free oil change and tire roation from GM, but i want my chips to never come back and i hope to have this car as long as my cavalier(2003-2012) no paint chips or any exterior problems.. where did you find the service bulletin at on this problem??


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

grego34 said:


> where did you find the service bulletin at on this problem??


From a friend that works at a GM store. I've known the parts and service managers over there for a while.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> From a friend that works at a GM store. I've known the parts and service managers over there for a while.


 is this for a 2012 Cruze and is there a website for this service bulletin?


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

I took my car up to the dealer to have a four really bad chips looked at on the driver side rear door and quarter panel as well as the chips on the leading edge of the quarter panel on both sides, my dealer wanted $634 to only fix the chips on the driver side and they know nothing about the chips on the leading edge of the quarter panel, nor do they have any knowledge of a TSB for those chips. I can only imagine the price for fixing the four bad chips on the drive, plus the leading edge chips on both sides of the car plus a protective film. I'm not a very happy camper. Then add in a few little quirks, like the hard shifting tranny, vibrating rear view mirror, suspension noise and so on(all of which I had the dealer look at and tell me that it's all normal). I'm starting to regret buying this Cruze.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

shaggszgn said:


> I'm starting to regret buying this Cruze.


And the dealer is, so we can all avoid them?


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

get with customer service on here, her name is Stacy.. tell her your problem,she helped me out..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

shaggszgn said:


> I took my car up to the dealer to have a four really bad chips looked at on the driver side rear door and quarter panel as well as the chips on the leading edge of the quarter panel on both sides, my dealer wanted $634 to only fix the chips on the driver side and they know nothing about the chips on the leading edge of the quarter panel, nor do they have any knowledge of a TSB for those chips. I can only imagine the price for fixing the four bad chips on the drive, plus the leading edge chips on both sides of the car plus a protective film. I'm not a very happy camper. Then add in a few little quirks, like the hard shifting tranny, vibrating rear view mirror, suspension noise and so on(all of which I had the dealer look at and tell me that it's all normal). I'm starting to regret buying this Cruze.



shaggszgn,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your contact information, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## Cips (May 21, 2012)

Yeah Stacy I sent you one too. I imagine you're a busy lady so at your pace.


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but yours is not an RS is it? I'm using this to justify adding the RS option when we order a Cruze. Hee Hee.


I have a 2011 RS with 28000 mi on it and this is happening to me too


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

scorc25 said:


> View attachment 4971
> View attachment 4970


My 2011 Is as bad as that ,Mostly hyway miles too . That paint and finish is SOFT , I even scratched it while washing my car the hose drug across the hood and scratched it.
I had an Impala before and that paint job was WAY harder ..


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

Wish I found this forum and thread before I went out and leased my new cruze a week ago..  thing is going to look like crap at the end of the lease and they will try and hold me responsible for it.. sh*t


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

how soon before they are on the service bulletin report?? according to the body Mgr that fixed my car, they can't keep correcting the issue until its official..


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

wallbngr said:


> That paint and finish is SOFT , I even scratched it while washing my car the hose drug across the hood and scratched it.


So, it's GM''s fault you drug a dirty hose across your hood and scratched it? Do you slide across it Dukes style to get into it too?


----------



## scorc25 (Apr 22, 2012)

No, it's GMs fault that their paint scratches with a light touch. Would you find that acceptable?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm Happy to report that my Local dealer Fired the old Service manager and there's a new service manager now, I went and showed him the TSB (print out from here) and we talked a bit and he said, Lets Get it fixed.

I'm Taking it in on Monday morning. TWO THUMBS UP.......


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

where did you get the TSB info?? can't seem to locate it..


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

grego34 said:


> where did you get the TSB info?? can't seem to locate it..


 on 2nd page 1/2 way down.




mcg75 said:


> Those are the repair steps GM has in the TSB. The TSB number is correct from earlier. PI0726. GMSI dosument number 2838566.





mcg75 said:


> Some customers may comment that the paint is chipping off of the lower leading edge of the quarter panel behind the rear doors. This condition is most prevalent when the vehicle is operated on dirt or gravel roads.
> 
> This condition may be caused by stones and road debris impacting the leading edge of the door opening , causing the finish to chip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chevy Cruz Extreme Weather Simulator Global Auto News - YouTube


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Just an FYI, it seems that the TSB is in affect. I picked up my Eco last night and it has the 3m protector film in place on those edges. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> Just an FYI, it seems that the TSB is in affect. I picked up my Eco last night and it has the 3m protector film in place on those edges.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Can you post pics? Interested to see what they did.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll post one when I have a chance to run out to the car. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

still havn't found it.. is there a link to the page you had printed out?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

silverram323 said:


> I'm Happy to report that my Local dealer Fired the old Service manager and there's a new service manager now, I went and showed him the TSB (print out from here) and we talked a bit and he said, Lets Get it fixed.
> 
> I'm Taking it in on Monday morning. TWO THUMBS UP.......




silverram323,
I am very happy to hear that you are getting this issue resolved! Please keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to your dealer. Please contact me with any questions, comments or concerns you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Here are some pics. Kinda hard to see the film though. 
















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

grego34 said:


> still havn't found it.. is there a link to the page you had printed out?


5 posts above this post (yours) and that's what i printed out and gave to the service manager.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

All i see is this->>
*Those are the repair steps GM has in the TSB. The TSB number is correct from earlier. PI0726. GMSI dosument number 2838566.

*i still don't see a link or a site to go to . thanks for the help though.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

grego34 said:


> All i see is this->>
> *Those are the repair steps GM has in the TSB. The TSB number is correct from earlier. PI0726. GMSI dosument number 2838566.
> 
> *i still don't see a link or a site to go to . thanks for the help though.


Who said there was a link or web site?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Both the people and the machines need to be fired because the paint quality on the Cruze desperately needs improving. 2011 Chevy Cruze Paint Factory at Lordstown, USA - YouTube


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Seems those robots could do with tweaking of their Three Laws. #1: DO YOUR **** JOB.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

coinneach said:


> Seems those robots could do with tweaking of their Three Laws. #1: DO YOUR **** JOB.


HAHAHA! Couldn't have put it better myself! My whole reasoning for putting this up.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i thought there was a document or a explanation of the problem that you can print out and take to your dealer, like a recall notice..


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

so how did they fix your car? what did they do??


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I remembered this thread while I was out getting a clay bar for my windshield. 

I ended up getting a set of these for my car. $2.99 I put them on the front and back doors just in case. They stick out far enough to miss that edge thats getting nicked. I just picked up this Eco, and noticed these doors weren't adjusted as well as my Autumn Metallic Eco and the 3M wasnt installed. I just got these installed in the mean time until I get the 3M done. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

this is what i got from the vice president of operations from the dealership on my car. I did send them the info -->*The TSB number is correct from earlier. PI0726. GMSI dosument number 2838566 and the reply-->*will review the bulletin but GM will lend no more assistance as we had to fight again on the claim but perhaps the bulletin will point us in another area.

that was june 13th and no response since then.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> I remembered this thread while I was out getting a clay bar for my windshield.
> 
> I ended up getting a set of these for my car. $2.99 I put them on the front and back doors just in case. They stick out far enough to miss that edge thats getting nicked. I just picked up this Eco, and noticed these doors weren't adjusted as well as my Autumn Metallic Eco and the 3M wasnt installed. I just got these installed in the mean time until I get the 3M done.
> 
> ...


Where did you get those?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Where did you get those?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Autozone or Advance Auto Parts probably, or pretty much any other auto parts store will have them. Same thing I got.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Where did you get those?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Yes, I got them at AutoZone. Sorry, I mentioned the price, and I didnt say anything about where I got them. Didnt mean to leave the most important part out. So I got all 4 doors covered for $6 plus tax.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

grego34 said:


> *TSB number is correct from earlier. PI0726. GMSI dosument number 2838566 *


Is there not a way to find the language or document for these?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hopefully this soft paint and chipping problem will no longer be an issue on the 2013 Cruzes (not holding my breath) even if the doors are not being aligned correctly from factory. 

But with me being pessimistic about Chevy correcting the soft paint issue, is there any way to tell from the beginning when you buy this car if the doors are aligned properly as to avoid the rear doors and back edges being nicked by rocks and road debris? If there is a way to tell, I would like to know so that when I go to buy my 2013 Cruze I can have them spot and correct the door misalignment issue before driving the car home off the lot and thus hopefully avoiding the paint chipping problem others are getting later down the road due to the door misalignment. Thanks!


----------



## scorc25 (Apr 22, 2012)

I've messaged Stacy regarding this issue. I'll keep everyone posted on what happens.


----------



## scorc25 (Apr 22, 2012)

Stacy responded, and the jist of it is that she takes care of USA customer service, and since I'm in Canada, I need to consult GM Canada Customer Service. Seeing as I've already attempted that and that got me NO where, I've personally hit a dead end. Good luck to the rest of you Cruze owners - I hope it's better than mine.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been mentioned (didn't read all 11 pages), but during my visit to the dealership yesterday to pick up an oil filter, I noticed that all of the 2012's on the lot (didn't see any 2013's) have the 3M film applied behind the rear doors.
I'll have to give the parts counter a call to see if I can pick some up!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am going to chime in here also on the subject. I am currently going through the same thing with my Cruze. I filed a complaint and I'm working with customer service and it has now been elevated to the second level with General Motors. I hope that I get some resolution. I am getting a tremendous amount of paint chips on both my rear doors. I totally understand since my car is a commuter car to the front of the car will take the brunt of the paint chipping but I do not understand why on both rear doors left and right exactly in the same location.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

I also have this problem on my 2011 LT, I have for awhile but didnt think they would fix it until now . I will be contacting my dealership on tuesday to see if they will do anything. I will try to post a pic asap ( i think mine is the worst ) Thanks to everyone for all of the info.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone here with a 2013 yet? Just wondering if they changed them. I will be receiving my '13 2lt in a couple weeks and will post if it hasn't already.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> I also have this problem on my 2011 LT, I have for awhile but didnt think they would fix it until now . I will be contacting my dealership on tuesday to see if they will do anything. I will try to post a pic asap ( i think mine is the worst ) Thanks to everyone for all of the info.


CRUZETLHO,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would suggest that you contact your local dealership to have them look into this for you. I would also suggest that you contact GM of Canada if you have any further issues with this. You can contact them at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. Please feel free to keep me posted on this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## SundayMoney (Sep 8, 2012)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> Just an FYI, it seems that the TSB is in affect. I picked up my Eco last night and it has the 3m protector film in place on those edges.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App



My 2013 ECO has the same film on the rear doors.


----------



## belsenj (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a 2012, that was built in June 2012 and it has the film on it. I am assuming it was installed by my dealer.


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

Interesting thread...I have numerous chips on my driver's side rocker panel behind the rear passenger door. However, mine were a direct cause of an accident I had a couple weeks ago....did some off-roading through the highway median after being cut off by a transport truck 
My car is currently at the dealership getting repainted. I'll have to keep an eye on this though....just assumed that all those stone chips were accident related but maybe not! Didn't notice any chips on the passenger side of the vehicle though...


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

Pic of my stone chips...


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

....oops, that was a small pic! First time using this app...I'll try again 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

danogg said:


> ....oops, that was a small pic! First time using this app...I'll try again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


That's a lot of paint chips.


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

I know...there's more chips along the front edge of the rocker panel as well as some scratches on the front bumper but considering I hit the gravel at about 115 km..I came outta this relatively unscathed 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

danogg said:


> I know...there's more chips along the front edge of the rocker panel as well as some scratches on the front bumper but considering I hit the gravel at about 115 km..I came outta this relatively unscathed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


Are you going to get in fixed or at least get some touch up paint.


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

Getting fixed right now....it's been sitting at the body shop since Tuesday waiting for my insurance company to approve the $1500 estimate. Driving a crappy Ford Focus rental right now...can't wait to get my baby back LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

danogg said:


> Getting fixed right now....it's been sitting at the body shop since Tuesday waiting for my insurance company to approve the $1500 estimate. Driving a crappy Ford Focus rental right now...can't wait to get my baby back LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


I had a focus for a rental a few years back hated it you had to floor it just to get it to move. It was a 2009 Focus.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

has anyone received a permanet fix for this?? they painted mine last summer and its gotten bad again. i have a 2012 with 16000 miles


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

grego34 said:


> has anyone received a permanet fix for this?? they painted mine last summer and its gotten bad again. i have a 2012 with 16000 miles


At some point during the 2012 model year, Chevrolet began applying a clear, chip guard tape strip to the leading edge of the dogleg behind the rear door opening......your dealer should have a sevice bulletin

Rob


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Robby said:


> At some point during the 2012 model year, Chevrolet began applying a clear, chip guard tape strip to the leading edge of the dogleg behind the rear door opening......your dealer should have a sevice bulletin
> 
> Rob


All 2013 Cruzes have the protective film behind the rear doors.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

My 2012 (built 06/08/12) has the protective film.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i checked a service bulletin site and i didn't see it listed


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

I never thought to look on this forum for these paint chips, I just figured the kids were closing the seat belt in the door. My passenger side is tore up, but the driver's side is fine. Anyone's opinion on the dealership telling me to FRO if I take my 64,000 mile 2012 to the dealership and ask them to fix it?


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

what service bulletin for this?? i have to take it back to the dealer next month for another paint job. i talked to Cust service today and they talked to the dealership.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I have tried taking mine to the dealer, they refuse to do anything without charging an arm and a leg. I'm so tempted to buy the 2014 malibu, but think I won't be buying chevy next time with the horrible service I've had.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

page 1 on this discussion has a customer service rep.. She helped me out.. email her and talk to her or use this number that was given to me 866-790-5700


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

grego34 said:


> page 1 on this discussion has a customer service rep.. She helped me out.. email her and talk to her or use this number that was given to me 866-790-5700


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## jhudson (Jan 3, 2013)

I just last week had the protective strips placed on my car. The dealer had no problem do so once they looked up the bulletin. I found the number on this forum but do not remember the thread name. Anyway the number is # PI0726 May 3, 2012 : Paint chipping on lower leading edge of quarter panel behind rear doors.

The bulletin states that rear lower leading edge may need to be refinished and is covered under the new car warranty, along with the protective strips. They break down the labor and everything on the bulletin. 

What I did was go to my service dept and had them print the bulletin out and walked over to the body shop gave them the print out and they took care of chips and installed the strips. I did have to make an appointment, but i could understand that. All for no charge. My Cruze was built April 2012 just prior the release of the update. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## eriecruizer (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for continuing to keep this active. We picked up our Cruze on 31 December 2010 (22,000 miles today) and immediately put it into winter storage. We store our 1LT from mid-October to mid-April every year so no winter wear and tear. However, we do have many paint chips on the areas mentioned on this thread. We do some driving on gravel roads, OK? When we bring our Cruze out of storage, the first thing we will do is take it to the Dealer (BTW, we're very happy with this Dealership) and see what can be done. We are waiting for the diesels to become available in our area. I stopped by another Dealership today (closer to home) and they have no idea when the Cruze TDs will be available in WNY; this area is not among the ten states getting first release.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I don't have any paint chips on mine, so the service advisor says there is no way for them to take time for it without painting it. So I'm just going to buy the stupid strips and put them on myself. Then the service advisor tells me there is a "procedure" to putting them on and I can't just throw them on. So we will see how involved it is. I think if I worked on F-16 for 17 years, I should be able to figure this out. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## motorman (Sep 26, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> Yeah this is very common for all of us
> Some people had their doors pushed out a little, which helps some but I don't think it fully resolves it


2005 corvettes had the same problem and the fix was a rubber bumper to push the door bottom out a little bit so it was even with the panel just behind the door.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i had a GM rep call me saturday after i had made a appt to get it fixed earlier in the week, she said that GM would not take care of it because the rock chippping was a enviromental issue and they don't cover that. I had a 3 way phone call earlier in the week with the Paint MGr of my dearlership, The GM rep and myself. The paint MGR asked if GM would take care of this and the GM rep said yes so we made a appt. to get my 2012 Chevy cruze fixed for the 3rd time. last time was about a yr ago and all they did was repaint the chipped area. Now a GM rep said that will not cover it and still thinks and tells me that GM will not take care of paint issues. I kept on telling her it was a defect in the doors not aligned right otherwise they would not be always chipped. Waiting for a call from the paint mgr now to see whats going on.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

Our first item today in What's Hot For Cars covers an issue on the 2011 and 2012
Chevrolet Cruzewhere some customers may comment that the paint is chipping off the
lower leading edge of the quarter panel behind the rear doors.This condition is most
prevalent when the vehicle's operated on dirt or gravel roads and can be caused by
stonesor road debris impacting the leading edge of the door opening causing the finish
to chip.A clear protective film that will prevent future stone damage has been released to
correct the concern.The part numbers for the protectors and a special labor operation are
provided in *PI0726*.And the first step is to repair the damaged chipped paint and allow the
finish to fully cure before proceeding with the stone protector installation.For best results,
the stone protectors and the vehicle surface temperature should be between 13 and 32
degrees Celsius.Now using scissors, trim the white backing paper as close to the blue liner
as shown in this picture.Clean the installation area with isopropyl alcohol and dry with a
lint free cloth.When positioning the protector on the vehicle, the notches at the ends of the
liner are used to align with the edge of the door opening on the body side.Now position the
protector without removing the white backing paper by positioning the top of the blue liner
245mm above the crease in the rocker panel.Mark the location using masking tape on the
rear edges of the blue liner as shown in this picture.Now remove the white backing paper
and apply the protector and use care not to touch the adhesive back of the protected
filmbecause if it's touched, the finger print may show through the clear film.Begin with
the outer surface and roll the protector onto the door jam area using care to prevent any
wrinkles, finger prints or air bubbles.And then firmly press down the entire protector to
ensure adhesion.Install the protector on the other side of the vehicle following the same
steps.Finally, it's important to tell the customer to avoid automatic car washes for at least
24 hours after the adhesive protectors are installed to allow the adhesive to fully cure.

http://vsearch2.net/static/raytheon/gm/transcripts/b062df1d-ba3a-4903-8b86-1513853e2160.pdf


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I just checked my car bought from Castle Chevrolet 2 weeks ago it was a 2012 Eco and it does have the 3m protective film on it.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i talked to a superviser in charge over the"specialist" and he was no help saying the same crap! enviromental issue 
but i kept tryng to explain that the doors were not aligned properly!


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

Those who are having their dealerships say that it's an "environmental issues" - have you told them that there is a TSB out for it?

I looked today, and I have a good amount of chips out of both sides in the rear door jams. Looks like I'll be making a trip to the dealer soon.

Those who have had the TSB performed (w/ repaint, 3m stripping, etc.) - how long was your car down for?


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

I will know more next week when the Regional MGR will be at my dealership! I told the paint MGR that i could bring my car in for the REGional MGR to see! lets see what happen next.


----------



## jhudson (Jan 3, 2013)

Mine was down for two days. They gave me 2012 Cruze for a loaner for the two days I was without mine. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Have any of you noticed paint chips on the leading edge of the drivers door? Mine has the protective film on the quarters from the factory so I didn't really worry about this issue. On Saturday when I washed it I noticed two small chips on the very edge on the driver's door. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

BladeOfAnduril said:


> Have any of you noticed paint chips on the leading edge of the drivers door? Mine has the protective film on the quarters from the factory so I didn't really worry about this issue. On Saturday when I washed it I noticed two small chips on the very edge on the driver's door.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Pics?


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

not heard from car dealership paint Mgr!


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I stopped by the dealer yesterday and showed them mine and asked if there's anything they can do because I've crossed the 100,000km warranty. The paint manager came out took some pictures and is going to send it up to GM to see what they can do. I told him it doesn't have anything to do with being in or out of warranty, it's a GM design issue. So I'm just going to have to wait and see what they come back with. I told him I also have another Cruze at 57,000km with no extended warranty and he told me to bring it in asap so they can document it.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

My 2013 2LT came with the 3m already installed. Just fyi. Not sure if the dealership did it once they had it but it was delivered to me with them.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I haven't heard anything from my dealer since I stopped by on April 1st, so I stopped by today to see if they had heard back from GM. The service guy told me he had not heard anything back regarding my Cruze, which has over 100k km, but they will take in my wife's Cruze that is just under 60k km. So I book an appointment for hers to go into the paint shop next week. For mine, I still have to wait to hear back from GM. The service guy was going to send off another email to see what they can do for mine.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> I haven't heard anything from my dealer since I stopped by on April 1st, so I stopped by today to see if they had heard back from GM. The service guy told me he had not heard anything back regarding my Cruze, which has over 100k km, but they will take in my wife's Cruze that is just under 60k km. So I book an appointment for hers to go into the paint shop next week. For mine, I still have to wait to hear back from GM. The service guy was going to send off another email to see what they can do for mine.


Stopped by again today to check up on the status for my Cruze that is over 100k km. Was told they will repair mine, but I would have to pay a $100 deductible.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

i just sent you(Crystal GM Rep on here) my info and i talked to the Paint mgr from my dealer and he said he had talked to the regional MGR and they will not help me because they have helped me twice already.

The 1st time i took it there the paint job they redid was not very good and they put 3m tape over it. you could see the chips still and he tried to telll me it was air pockets over the film.

I Even told MIke(paint mgr at dealership) that it wasn't right to no avail.

The 2nd time there the paint job was perfect but no 3m film but I bought mud flaps from them for $149.00 and Mike said that should take care of the problem.. It didn't. i am out $149.00 , paint is chipped and no help from anyone so far.. Everyone keeps saying its a enviromental issue but it isn't . i do have pics if you like to see them.. I love my car and i just came back from Tampa on a vacation with my wife! Drives great and gas mph was around 36

I had my chevy 2003 cavalier(New) for 10 years with NO chipping and here i have a 2012 Cruze with this problem in the same spots


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Just dropped mine off to get the dog legs repainted. They gave me a loaner a '12 Cruze LS AT. That thing is so slow and laggy. If, when I bought my Cruze ('11 LS M6), they had had me test drive this one, I wouldn't of bought it. Lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

here is a PVT message that was sent to me-->Greg,

I do apologize for the delay, we just finished our transition period. I was able to speak with your service adviser Jeremy in regards to your paint concern. We do rely on our dealers as our eyes and ears in the field. Paint is covered by GM against defects in material or workmanship under warranty. Scratches in the paint resulting in hail or stone chips or other impact are not covered under warranty. I understand your first two paint jobs were preformed under warranty by the dealer. Unfortunately, we will not be able to repair your vehicle under warranty because it is not covered. If there is anything else I can assist you with please let me know. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

This is *B*LLSH!T* GM---Its your design fault that we are getting rock chips!! all of the Cruzes at my dealership have 3m film! 2012 & 2013.. Why not my 2012??GM can't put on 3m film on my car like the film I have seen on all of the Cruzes at the dealership that I bought my car from?? They will not have that issue like my car does.. Why wasn't the protective film not put on my 2012 then??


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

jhudson said:


> I just last week had the protective strips placed on my car. The dealer had no problem do so once they looked up the bulletin. I found the number on this forum but do not remember the thread name. Anyway the number is # PI0726 May 3, 2012 : Paint chipping on lower leading edge of quarter panel behind rear doors.
> 
> The bulletin states that rear lower leading edge may need to be refinished and is covered under the new car warranty, along with the protective strips. They break down the labor and everything on the bulletin.
> 
> ...


My dealer is asking me to bring in a form or print out on this bulletin. Is there a site where I can get that?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Macman said:


> My dealer is asking me to bring in a form or print out on this bulletin. Is there a site where I can get that?


Your service department is a piece of **** if they are asking you to bring the print out in. They need to verify it by looking it up before they can do the job anyway. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

grego34 said:


> here is a PVT message that was sent to me-->Greg,
> 
> I do apologize for the delay, we just finished our transition period. I was able to speak with your service adviser Jeremy in regards to your paint concern. We do rely on our dealers as our eyes and ears in the field. Paint is covered by GM against defects in material or workmanship under warranty. Scratches in the paint resulting in hail or stone chips or other impact are not covered under warranty. I understand your first two paint jobs were preformed under warranty by the dealer. Unfortunately, we will not be able to repair your vehicle under warranty because it is not covered. If there is anything else I can assist you with please let me know.
> 
> ...


Erica sounds like a moron.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

Not heard back from anyone on this issue! *Nice Customer Service GM*.. I guess you know how to please your customers!!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

grego34 said:


> Not heard back from anyone on this issue! *Nice Customer Service GM*.. I guess you know how to please your customers!!


My dealer's body shop wouldn't even look up the bulletin number. pathetic, no wonder I'm looking at other cars right now rather than just chevy or GM.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

the only solution is if you actually know someone that works at the car shop where you got the car and with there help , possibly they can inform GM that its there mess and not your fault. ( maybe I drive a lot on gravel roads is what the paint Mgr first said) I drive on a paved road and never have driven on gravel roads and I only live 1 mile from work. Right then I knew he wasn't going to give me the help I needed. My salesperson was very helpful and did all he could. I would like to take it to my old dealership but I didn't buy the car from them after doing business with them for 17 yrs. At the time they didn't have what I wanted on there lot and I don't like waiting.. My bad there.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I had mine done at the end of April and I had to pay a $100 deductible because I was over 60km. I got it back and with the horrible weather I wasn't able to wash my car. I finally washed it and noticed that there was dust in the paint, clear coat over spray on the trim and inside the gas tank cover, and tape lines inside the door and it looked like ****. So I brought it back in and had the manager look at it and he told me that my car should not have left the shop like that. I told him it's not just mine, I had my wife's cruze done the week before and it is the same. So he told me to bring it in and they would buff out the dust on both sides and take care of all the other stuff. He told me it would only take 2 hours. 

So I showed up for my appointment and waited the two hours and then they come get me and take me out to my car and the guy that did the work said he wanted me to come back so he could pass a waxing pad to get rid of the swirl marks. We were on the passenger side and I told him there's still dust and he could see that too. I asked him about the gas tank cover. He said he wasn't told about that. I asked him about the tape lines. He said he wasn't told about that. I asked him about the other side of the car. He wasn't told about that either. So basically I just wasted 2 hours of my time and they barely touched anything on my car. 

So I booked another appointment. This time I told them I want a car and for them to keep it for the day and take their time and I'll come back the following day. 

I dropped it off on Wednesday morning and went back yesterday to pick it up. I get out to my car and it's overcast and sprinkling a bit so I couldn't really tell how good of a job they did, but it looked as if they did everything. Until I open the passenger side rear door and notice they didn't even touch the tape line. 

So after the 3rd time having this car they were still unable to do all they had to do to fix their crappy paint job. I went back in to the office and told the paint manager that the tape line is still there and wasn't even touched. So he sent the detail kid out to take a look and I showed him. So I waited there for him to finish up. 

I get the car back and looked at the tape line he just "fixed" and he ended up burning right through the clear. 

By this time I'm a little pissed off. After the initial work done, it took them 3 attempts to fix their crappy paint job and it still isn't right. So I went and spoke to the dealership manager and he started arguing with me that I only had told him about the passenger side and that he makes meticulous notes and that I had only mentioned that one side about the dust, overspray and tape lines. I told him "ok, lets say you're right and I only told you about the one side, why is it that non of the stuff on the passenger side was done? Doesn't the tech have access to your "meticulous" notes?" He end up telling me that his notes are not for the tech and they are for the paint manager. 

In the end he asked me what I wanted them to fix now. I told him with the weather I couldn't tell him and I would take a look at it when it's sunny out and I'll have a better idea. I took a quick look yesterday afternoon and there's still dust, and tones of swirl marks. What the heck did they do with it the whole day they had it. Now I have to bring it in for 5th time to get this issue resolved. On top of that I still have my wife's Cruze to bring in after this to fix hers too.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

grego34,

I can look into this for you. Can you please provide us with your case number, VIN, address, name, and phone number? Look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Macman, 

I can certainly reach out to your dealership if you would like me to look into this for you. I look forward to your response. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

how can Erica help me?? This is what she sent me before and I talked to her on the phone and she was no help then. This is what she sent to me on april 30th of this year!

Greg,

I do apologize for the delay, we just finished our transition period. I was able to speak with your service adviser Jeremy in regards to your paint concern. We do rely on our dealers as our eyes and ears in the field. Paint is covered by GM against defects in material or workmanship under warranty. Scratches in the paint resulting in hail or stone chips or other impact are not covered under warranty. I understand your first two paint jobs were preformed under warranty by the dealer. Unfortunately, we will not be able to repair your vehicle under warranty because it is not covered. If there is anything else I can assist you with please let me know. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh and here is my car info!

vin number->1G1PF5SC9C7120787 
I can't remember my case number but here the rest of the info.

Greg 



Bill Walsh dealership
1782 E. Norris Dr.
ottawa,il. 61350 

The dealer who sold me the car--> Sam
the Body shop mgr who helped with the car problem, Mike i think is his last name..

I just talked Mike the other day and was told that GM will not help me because this was my 3rd time there and GM would not cover the cost.. 

The 1st time i took it there the paint job they redid was not very good and they put 3m tape over it. you could see the chips still and he tried to telll me it was air pockets over the film.

I Even told MIke that it wasn't right to no avail.

The 2nd time there the paint job was perfect but no 3m film but I bought mud flaps from them for $149.00 and Mike said that should take care of the problem.. It didn't. i am out $149.00 , paint is chipped and no help from anyone so far.. Everyone keeps saying its a enviromental issue but it isn't . i do have pics if you like to see them.. I love my car and i just came back from Tampa on a vacation with my wife! Drives great and gas mph was around 36

I had my chevy 2003 cavalier(New) for 10 years with NO chipping and here i have a 2012 Cruze with this problem in the same spots
This is the 1st time i went there to buy a car also.. The dealer was excellent! Sam. 

Thanks for your help

Greg


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

grego34 said:


> how can Erica help me?? This is what she sent me before and I talked to her on the phone and she was no help then. This is what she sent to me on april 30th of this year!
> 
> Greg,
> 
> ...


Greg,

I recently PM'd you regarding this situation. Please let me know if you have received it.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Greg,

We apologize that you have not heard back from anyone regarding this matter. We had the opportunity to speak with Mike, and he informed us that you had been in 3 previous times, and the protective film was placed on your vehicle. At this time, the dealership informed us that there is nothing else they can do for you regarding this matter. We also see that you have spoken with Chevrolet Customer Care in the past about this issue, and were given a Smart Care service package for your trouble. Is there anything more specific you are looking for from us? If you would like, I would be more than willing to forward your case to a district specialist for further consideration. We look forward to hearing from you.

Regards

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care



There is no 3m film on car after there.. my last paint job they did last year! Its stated in my posting.. Would you like pictures of my car?? I did not ask for the FREE oil change for 2 years!! All I want is my car fixed,, paints chips taken care of and 3 m film over the new paint so this will not happen again. Please read my post since I have covered this in my statement.. why are you people asking me questions that I have already posted months ago???


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am sure you have my records or they do on when and what was done to my car.. 1st paint job was bad and the chips could be seen when they put the film on. They said that it was air pockets under the film.. never felt air pockets so rough and they didn't pop. The next time they repainted it and it was great but no film to cover it.. WHY?? why so long to fix something that has a bulletin report on that's a error on the design?? why so long getting back with me?? why putting the blame on environmental issues?? Why so many excuses for poor customer service..


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

after the 3m and paint job---u can see the chips still.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

this was march of this year after they repainted it last year and there is NO 3m film and the paint chips are back in the same area.


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

I live and drive down alot of gravel roads.. My rock chips are very bad. Ill post pics when I wash my car. How bad they are on mine should make everyone feel better that theirs are minor.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't drive on gravel roads.. just a 2 lane highway into town a mile away!


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

I am so glad I read this thread! I was wiping bird poop off my car today and felt this odd spot behind the back door. Looking closer...it is the 3M guard tape. Don't know when that got put on but I'm sure glad it is there!


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

My rock chips on my back passenger side. There are so many chips there; that the spot looks grey instead of black. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

grego34 said:


> I don't drive on gravel roads.. just a 2 lane highway into town a mile away!


It is no wonder you aren't getting anywhere with customer service - you're being a jerk. Just because you don't get what you feel you deserve (rightly or wrongly) doesn't mean you should berate people and act childish. A little kindness goes a long way.

And if you were given free oil changes for two years, the value of that is more than sufficient to get a touch up paint job and apply the protective film. At least it would be for me. I've had real, actual, mechanical issues with this car....and been given nothing for my troubles...and you don't see me throwing a fit in the forum. Grow up, try again, maybe you'll get better results.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

its been only over 6 months so I would think I have been more than patient


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

grego34 said:


> Shut up!! Not your problem!
> :signs057:


We will not allow comments like this. If you want us to tell you what you want to hear it won't happen. We are trying to help, but don't start offending others because you don't like what you read.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Greg,
> 
> I recently PM'd you regarding this situation. Please let me know if you have received it.
> 
> ...


yes i received it


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> In the end he asked me what I wanted them to fix now. I told him with the weather I couldn't tell him and I would take a look at it when it's sunny out and I'll have a better idea. I took a quick look yesterday afternoon and there's still dust, and tones of swirl marks. What the heck did they do with it the whole day they had it. Now I have to bring it in for 5th time to get this issue resolved. On top of that I still have my wife's Cruze to bring in after this to fix hers too.


Today I ended up stopping by the dealership to show the manager what I wanted them to fix, but before doing so I made a pit stop at the paint shop I usually bring my car to. After having the paint manager there pick apart the dealerships work, I was prepared to go to war. lol So after the dealership having 4 attempts at fixing the stone chips, I still had swirl marks in the paint, dust in the paint, spots where they burnt through the clear, spots where they wet sanded but never polished it and know how the rear quarter panels go over the doors? Well they polished 3/4 of it and stopped. Leaving a nice distinct line. 

So after I showed all of that to the manager, he turned around and said "What we're going to do for you is, we are going to repaint your two quarter panels. We'll put a base layer down and then clear over it." I looked at him and told him that, that is fine, but while you've got paint in the gun, you might as well paint my rear doors. I originally had stone chips on edge of the rear doors and on the dog legs. They only touched the dog legs. I told the manager, if you were to go in for an oil change, 75% of the time you get a call saying "We notice _______ and it will be $xxx.xx to fix that." I asked him why didn't I get a call when you did the original paint repair on the dog legs? 

So in the end they will be repainting both quarter panels and repairing the stone chips on my two rear doors. I drop it off next Monday. We'll see if the 5th time is the charm. GO! GM Paint Departments GO!


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope your trip is the last trip and all things work out. I am hoping I get a 3rd trip in for my chips!


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

I hope i wont run into any paint chips so far it a perfect car.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

grego34 said:


> I hope your trip is the last trip and all things work out. I am hoping I get a 3rd trip in for my chips!


I hope so too. I hope things pan out for you. 

I first noticed the stone chips back during summer of 2011 and went to the dealer and told them they should have a 3M strip just like 90% of their other vehicles have to protect from stone chips. Back then they didn't want to do anything, so I went to the paint shop I deal with (non GM) and had them touch them up and put a 3M strip. I even splurged and got mud flaps. The mud flaps didn't do anything to help. So when I notice that there was a bulletin out for this repair I went to the dealership and told about it. They covered my wife's under warranty and they just asked a $100 deductible from me because I was beyond my warranty. 

I don't understand why they won't fix yours for the 3rd time. It's their own fault. They never put the 3M strip on when you had them do it the second time. I would keep fighting for it. If they would of fixed it correctly and would of repaired your stone chips before putting the 3M on.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope they fix it and 5th time is a charm. I just bought a 2013 LTZ and did notice the 3M film on it. I hope I will have no issue.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> I hope so too. I hope things pan out for you.
> 
> I first noticed the stone chips back during summer of 2011 and went to the dealer and told them they should have a 3M strip just like 90% of their other vehicles have to protect from stone chips. Back then they didn't want to do anything, so I went to the paint shop I deal with (non GM) and had them touch them up and put a 3M strip. I even splurged and got mud flaps. The mud flaps didn't do anything to help. So when I notice that there was a bulletin out for this repair I went to the dealership and told about it. They covered my wife's under warranty and they just asked a $100 deductible from me because I was beyond my warranty.
> 
> I don't understand why they won't fix yours for the 3rd time. It's their own fault. They never put the 3M strip on when you had them do it the second time. I would keep fighting for it. If they would of fixed it correctly and would of repaired your stone chips before putting the 3M on.


a GM rep was on here and she wanted my info but she didn't help me out earlier this year. I did give her the info again.. check my earlier post. But i am still trying..And i did spend $149.00 for mud flaps by Paint Mgr request... Did not work.. Check my pics from my earlier post.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

5 days and no response.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

look what I received-->Gregory,

Yes, we did receive your pictures. I've sent your case to a district specialist. They have a better relationship with your dealer, and are best fit to resolve this issue for you. They will be contacting you within 2 business days. For your reference your new case number is 71-1201707098. Can you also please send me your current mileage so that I may add this to your file?

Thank you

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care[/QUOTE]22,000[/QUOTE] 

Thank you.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care 


i told them (22000) and i will have my phone on and near me. curious to see whats going to happen and hope no Enviromental issue


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

So I dropped off my Cruze this morning. Hopefully attempt #5 will end up being good. He told me that first thing they were doing was washing it and getting it all clean and then he was going to have a meeting around my car with everyone. He said he wasn't going to be pulling just the people who worked on my car, but the whole shop. So they know what not to do in the future. The only thing I like so far is that last time I dropped off my and this time, they've been giving me a Chevrolet Orlando.

Here are the pics they sent me of my car this afternoon while it was being prepped.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I hope I don't get chips on mine either. I did also notice this washing the car earlier yesterday. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

they called me on the 14th and she said that she would get back with me on the 15th because they were still looking into it.. well, its the 16th and I am waiting.. I really don't understand why it would take so long?? I will keep things posted! 
SO far attempt 5 looks good! do you have that metallic blue? looks like my car.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> I hope I don't get chips on mine either. I did also notice this washing the car earlier yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 18009
> 
> ...


 door uneven?? out of alignment? any issues, hurry and get with dealer


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

grego34 said:


> they called me on the 14th and she said that she would get back with me on the 15th because they were still looking into it.. well, its the 16th and I am waiting.. I really don't understand why it would take so long?? I will keep things posted!
> SO far attempt 5 looks good! do you have that metallic blue? looks like my car.


Attempt 5 looks better prepped. Just got a message saying they're on track to finish tomorrow afternoon. Yes it's the metallic blue "Imperial Blue" the one they only used on the 2011s.


----------



## mrs reid (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Help,
I just took my car to dealer with same issue paint chips by both rear doors they are advising they will not do anything. Car is 1 yr old and very sad that it is chipping by both rear doors.
Can anyone let me know what dealers are doing for this issue since mine is not doing anything
thanks 
Martine


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

If your car is still under the 3yr/36000 mile warranty the dealership should have no problem repairing it. Myself and several others included have all had our cars repaired. Deep within this thread there should be a link to the paperwork that is necessary to show your dealership so that they will see that there is a document on this issue. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

mrs reid said:


> Hi Help,
> I just took my car to dealer with same issue paint chips by both rear doors they are advising they will not do anything. Car is 1 yr old and very sad that it is chipping by both rear doors.
> Can anyone let me know what dealers are doing for this issue since mine is not doing anything
> thanks
> Martine


check this link out and here is the service bulletin ID number for your/my issue
PI0726..........Chipping paint on lower-leading edge of quarter-panel behind rear door (03-May-12). I would get with your dealer and take pictures also.http://www.cruzeforumz.com/f22/techn...ty-recalls-23/


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I got my car back last night and after attempt #5, it doesn't look bad. It was pouring rain when I picked it up, so I wasn't able to take a good look at it. When I left there, I drove to the inlaws to pick something up (10 minute drive) and got out and the trim piece behind the rear passenger door was just hanging. lol They couldn't even clip that in properly. Just gotta wait for a sunny day and I'll be going over my car completely.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

that sucks about your trim. funny that a dealership can't get one thing done right to a car. maybe they should let your supervise the whole fix it detail before it leaves the garage. They can't seem to get it right even after that whole meeting with the shop thing.. I am still waiting to hear from them after my 5 attempts to call them.. The voice mail says she will get back with me in 24 hrs..


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

I just called them and after one week she(GM REP) is still waiting to hear from there Technical advisers on the subject.. She kept apologizing on the waiting and the problem with my paint job.. I told her it wasn't the paint, it was the doors of the car that are not aligned properly that's causing the paint chips. I know the next time I by from GM I will do a thorough check on the car and the problems or issues it has.. Who ever thought Paint chips would take so long to fix???:vomit:


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

I found this on my door. What kind of defect is this??? Will I have to go back again for a 6th time??? The mark is just over an inch and there are two other small ones about 1/4 inch.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

just got a call from GM and they will not help me!! Its a environmental issue.

Same BS I got from the last GM rep.. A bunch of [email protected]!T 

Thanks for nothing GM.. I see how you take care of your buyers.. It took how many months and phone calls and emails for a simple paint and 3m job that would have taken a few hours to fix. And you didn't fix mine correctly or I wouldn't have had this issue..

Also my wife has a 2012 RS with no 3m film.. I asked if they could put it on for protection, for preventive measures(like the other cars sitting out in the sales lot) and Valerie(GM) said they will not unless she has a issue with the car.. So all of those 2012's and 2013's I saw in the sales lot that have the 3m film are ok, but I have to wait until something happens and wait for who knows how long again for my wife"s car to get taken care of.. been buying Chevy vehicles since 1987 with no problems until now!! I don't blame the dealership, I blame GM and there support!! *No support*. 

*This will be my last car from this company!! *


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

grego34 said:


> just got a call from GM and they will not help me!! Its a environmental issue.
> 
> Same BS I got from the last GM rep.. A bunch of [email protected]!T
> 
> ...



You should try going higher up the chain. You have all the evidence you need. They f'ed up and they should fix it for you. Don't give up.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

already thought of it.. would have done it sooner but they called me right before she left to go home.. Monday I will..


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

If you do, I strongly suggest you go in with a better attitude. As someone that worked extensively in high level (executive) CS, I can tell you that swearing, yelling and calling names will get you nowhere real fast. Be professional, calm, unemotional and factual.


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Not sure if someone has already posted something like this, but my 2013 came with that 3M proctective strip already applied. I wonder if all the complaining worked out for the benefit of those of us who bought after you.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AlainSDL said:


> Not sure if someone has already posted something like this, but my 2013 came with that 3M proctective strip already applied. I wonder if all the complaining worked out for the benefit of those of us who bought after you.


 Yep it was the *fix* but I also had my rear doors re aligned as well as the rear bumper.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> I found this on my door. What kind of defect is this??? Will I have to go back again for a 6th time??? The mark is just over an inch and there are two other small ones about 1/4 inch.
> View attachment 18786
> 
> 
> ...


Just dropped off my car for attempt #6. There are those marks in the pics, swirl marks on the rear passenger door and on that panel that goes between the doors and the roof. Also on the inside I have finger prints on the roof liner going from the front pillar to the back on both sides. 

So now I have the Chevy Orlando for a couple days again. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Abrunet85 said:


> Just dropped off my car for attempt #6. There are those marks in the pics, swirl marks on the rear passenger door and on that panel that goes between the doors and the roof. Also on the inside I have finger prints on the roof liner going from the front pillar to the back on both sides.
> 
> So now I have the Chevy Orlando for a couple days again.
> 
> ...


Yesterday when I dropped off my car the manager said he'd be in touch with me that day and would see me the following day when I would pick up my car. I never heard anything yesterday from the manager, so this morning I sent him a text and I was got a text back saying that it will be ready today at 3PM and that he had to have the door repainted.

So I showed up today at 3PM and he was busy with someone in his office, he came out said hi to me and said he'd be back in 5 minutes. He came back and I extended my hand to give him the rental keys and he looked at me and told me that I'm going to have to keep the rental for another day. So ATTEMPT #6 didn't go well. He told me 15 mins earlier he got called out to the paint shop because there was a run in the door and they couldn't get it out. So he told me that he'll have them re-clear it. 

ATTEMPT #7??? will IT be charm???


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

****! @2800 miles. Guess its **** the factory flaps and go rally armor. It would ******* hit just above the 3m strip. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

I went back today and talked to the Vice president of Fixed operations. He saw my car and I also gave him pictures of the 2 times they fixed it.. The great 3M job they did the first time (No Comment) and the 2nd time from earlier this year after the new paint job they did was totally gone (No 3M film Over it).. My attitude was GREAT. No cops to take me away! 

He is looking into it..


----------



## Shunt56 (Aug 13, 2013)

Can someone clarify if the repainting and application of the 3M is covered under the 3yr 36k mile warranty? We noticed some marks on our 2011 Cruze (Imperial Blue) after we got it home 8/09/13. I was just going to get some touchup, but will be checking the door alignment and taking pics this evening.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

you should call your dealer and keep those pictures handy! my issue was the GM rep kept saying--> environmental issue. It isn't..


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

Shunt56 said:


> Can someone clarify if the repainting and application of the 3M is covered under the 3yr 36k mile warranty? We noticed some marks on our 2011 Cruze (Imperial Blue) after we got it home 8/09/13. I was just going to get some touchup, but will be checking the door alignment and taking pics this evening.


It is under the 3yr 36k mile warranty.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

Somewhere in this thread there's a few questions asking whether the paint chipping occurs on the RS - Yes it does, my 2012 LT RS has paint chipping behind the rear doors. 

The 2014's have the protective film applied and it's cut to go around the rocker moldings. 

You can buy the protective film from your dealer - part numbers are for a 2012 RS (doubt there's any difference between years):
22907771 Protector 8.304	$12.97
22907772 Protector 8.304	$12.97


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2012)

I have some paint chips on my 2012 Chevy Cruze too


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

11 and 12 should be covered(PI0726). If you are a 13 and up like me with the 3m strip, they send you to parts to purchase a $16 bottle of paint (with vin of car) which will later come in handy in other parts of the car IMHO.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

My dealer's body shop won't touch it. What morons. I hate chevy now, never buying anything from them again. Can't wait to get out of my lemon.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Macman said:


> My dealer's body shop won't touch it. What morons. I hate chevy now, never buying anything from them again. Can't wait to get out of my lemon.


 You tell them PI0726 was the situation and you don't have 3M strips already?


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> You tell them PI0726 was the situation and you don't have 3M strips already?


I did, they still wouldn't do it. I have a 2011 cruze.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Try contacting Chevy Custom Care for this, I decided to let it go because I needed the touch up for other areas of the car. They were willing to paintbrush the 1 chip out of pocket but I had to come back all the way across town another day for just that 1 chip.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Try contacting Chevy Custom Care for this, I decided to let it go because I needed the touch up for other areas of the car. They were willing to paintbrush the 1 chip out of pocket but I had to come back all the way across town another day for just that 1 chip.


I might, but I'm not sure it would be worth it. Even if they fix the paint chips, that won't fix all the other issues.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

How bad was it and was there a 3m strip there? From the pics I seen here my 1 chip could be a fluke.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Feel free to send us a message if you decide you need our assistance. That's exactly what we are here for Macman. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

I purchased my 2012 Chevy Cruze 2LT used just last month. Since it is used and came with some paint chips and since driving it is has chipped even more, will my warranty cover this? It came with the Chevy warranty that came with the car and I purchased an additional warranty through the dealership. Jackie would you be able to help me out with this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi and congrats on your new Cruze purchase! I can definitely look and see if you have any remaining warranty that would apply to this. Could you please send me your name, VIN and current mileage in a private message? I am leaving for the day but I will be back in first thing Saturday morning. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Personally I do not understand why some people are having such a rough time getting this taken care of. I went to my dealership and showed them the GM documents and the next thing I knew my car was in the body shop getting the stone chips repaired. I think at that time my 2012 Eco had 30,000 miles on it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Personally I do not understand why some people are having such a rough time getting this taken care of. I went to my dealership and showed them the GM documents and the next thing I knew my car was in the body shop getting the stone chips repaired. I think at that time my 2012 Eco had 30,000 miles on it.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I don't have gm documents, just my word and the issue number.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Same way some can't get the 2 years free maintenance for diesels done seamlessly. Lack of communication between GM and the dealerships. Even the 2 shot release is a secret if you don't have the PI and that encompasses more than just the Cruze. I hope the new gen doesn't have these issues. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dkoerner27 (Apr 24, 2011)

Not that this is a competition, but my car may top all of yours. I bought my brand new (4 miles on it when I drove it off the lot) 2011 Cruze LS in April of 2011. My car made it less than 100 miles that day and the entire clutch assembly blew apart while starting the car. I did not have my brand new for almost 3 weeks while they tried to fix the issue. My dealer tried to charge me for the rental car and then tried to say the whole thing was my fault. I have been driving stick for the last 8 years since I got my first car and spent 4 years as a mechanic. All of my vehicles have had a standard transmission. Finally I received a call from GM who told me it would be covered. I got the car back with a dent in the hood, which appeared to have been made by the mechanic slamming the hood closed, and greasy fingerprints all over the inside. The dealer told me it came in like that, however the car had less than 100 miles on it and i didn't have it for more than 12 hours when it broke. Last spring I brought my car in for the paint chipping issue. The service manager at the time told me they would take care of it and they did. This past spring I took my car back for more chips in the paint in the same spot. The NEW service manager tried feeding me the environmental line and told me to slow down on dirt roads. I do not drive on dirt roads as my commute is all paved roads. He took ONE picture and told me he was going to contact GM and call me back. After a week and a half of trying to get in touch with him I gave up. 

I went back to the dealer yesterday after I washed my car and noticed that rust was forming in the paint chips. The NEW new service manager tried telling me that I purposely hit my car with something that caused these paint chips. He also told me that the small white chips in the clear coat were not chips, but told me that I sprayed something on it and had to scrub it off. I informed him that this is not new for me to deal with this problem. He informed me that he managed a body shop for 10 years and that they were not chips and that he wasn't going to argue that point with me. He also told me that he was going to void my warranty for my aftermarket wheels and tires which are the exact same specifications as the stock size. I put these wheels and tires on the car this past summer, long after the chipping had started. He gave me a nasty attitude and spoke down to me like i was a child. He told me I could call GM but i would be wasting my time as they were not going to cover malicious damage. My car also has a newly developed oil leak on the front of the engine and the cooling fan runs nonstop which is another known problem. This car is the biggest piece of garbage to roll off the dealers lot. I contacted GM and they put me in touch with a specialist who avoided all questions regarding this being a known issue. I informed him about the TSB that was out regarding this. He told me he would call the service manager and discuss it with him. 

I have pictures of 20 different cars of different years and trim levels of Cruzes that have this issue. I also took pictures of every new Cruze on the dealer lot that already have the 3M strips applied. I'm waiting for a phone call and will see where it goes from there. In the pictures you can see the chipping i the normal spots, and the chips on the front edge of the back door on the drivers side. The dealer put the mud guards on after the last paint job. I know one thing for sure, I will never be buying a GM product again.














































-Dave

fyi, the rs models are not immune to this, 2 friends of mine are having this issue with the rs models.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> showed them the GM documents


Where does one get these GM documents?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

So I just happened to look and mine already has the protective film in place. Still would be interested to see the official GM memo though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> So I just happened to look and mine already has the protective film in place. Still would be interested to see the official GM memo though.


Search paint chips PI but it does us no good. I tried to use it for my rock chips and they said its limited to 11 and 12 w/o 3m strips. Mine hit just above the strip more than a month into ownership. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

stilll not resolved for me.. He is waiting for the GM rep to come to the dealership! I talked to him today while bringing my car in for a leaky tire. I said couldn't you call him but he wanted to talk to him face to face. he said i will get taken care of! They are charging me $30.00 to fix my leaky tire?? i thought the xtra protection plan would take care of that??


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

around jan 2014 The dealership finally fixed the problem.. They repainted and added 3m film.. march 7th i went in for a oil change for my 2012 blue cruze and i came home in a 2014 silver RS(picture)


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

*Old Looking Eco*

My brand new 2012 Eco, gorgeous Blue, started getting chipped in a month. It's horrible. It makes my 4 year old car look more like 10 years old. It might cause my trade in value to go down alot. Not to mention that it looks bad. I love the color but I don't know if I can get it painted to look like the original Topaz Blue that I love. Advice???????????


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

get with the dealer and keep on them! follow what others have did. since its 4 yrs old all i can say is --> good luck with them. maybe you will have a nice enough dealer/general mgr that can help you right now.


----------

